

Scottish wind turbine explodes in storm - willvarfar
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQrtXx3aJdM

======
cstross
See also "Hurricane Bawbag". We don't get winds gusting to 165mph here very
often ...!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag>

~~~
amac
You are Edinburgh based right? Weirdly enough, I'm further north yet it was
not as bad here. (Inverness)

